# 419/Post von Kambu Sithole



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

Na endlich mal wieder. Ich dachte schon, die Jungs hätten was gegen mich:



> FROM: KAMBU SITHOLE.
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werd Mr. Shithole mal antworten und gucken, was er sagt...  :bussi:


----------



## Dino (5 Juni 2004)

Ha, mein Lieber, Dein Mugu gehört aber noch zu den nicht so innovativen. Meiner macht sich wenigstens die Mühe, in einwandfreiem Deutsch zu schreiben. Siehe...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5526


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

Sag nichts gegen meinen Mugu. Ich bin froh, dass ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen gefunden hab. Außerdem hat meiner mehr Geld als Deiner :splat:


----------



## Dino (6 Juni 2004)

Nee, is' klar! Aber dafür ist mein Anteil noch verhandelbar und bei Dir ist die Provision mit 20% fest. Ansonsten gönne ich Dir Deine 4,3 Millionen $ von Herzen. Schließlich hast Du ja auch einige Unkosten durch DS.de.... :holy:


----------



## virenscanner (6 Juni 2004)

:rotfl: 

Gibt es denn keinen Mugu, der *mich* mal anschreibt?
:bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

Und bei der nächsten EKSt.-Erklärung immer schön an die Anlage SO denken. Das BFM freut sich schon.

(Dies war jetzt keine steuerliche Beratung)


----------



## Dino (6 Juni 2004)

@vs
Oooooch :tröst: , nicht traurig sein. Dem nächsten Mugu, der sich bei mir meldet, schicke ich 'ne Mail, dass er sich direkt an Dich wenden soll, weil Du noch keinen Mugu hast. Ich finde nämlich, dass jeder seinen Mugu haben sollte.

Vielleicht könnten wir ja hier auch Mugu-Patenschaften vermitteln... mit einer Art Mugu-Pool, in dem sich jeder seinen Lieblingsmugu aussuchen darf...


----------



## virenscanner (6 Juni 2004)

Wenn ich bedenke, wie lange ich bereits diverse Mail-Adressen habe, finde ich es schon "faszinierend", dass ich bisher nicht *eine einzige*  Mugu-Mail erhalten habe (schluchtz... Keiner bietet mir Millionen).


----------



## Dino (6 Juni 2004)

Ich bin da gar nicht so. Den letzten Mugu habe ich auch schon ganz selbstlos an Fidul abgetreten. Hätte ich geahnt, wieviel Dir das bedeutet, hättest Du natürlich Vorrang gehabt. Aber Du hättest schon mal was sagen müssen. Ich kann schließlich nicht hellsehen.


----------



## virenscanner (6 Juni 2004)

OK, aber der nächste Mugu ist für mich... Bitte, bitte...


----------



## Dino (6 Juni 2004)

OK, ich werde dem dann schreiben, dass er sich im Forum anmelden soll, damit er Dir 'ne PN schicken kann. 0


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> OK, aber der nächste Mugu ist für mich... Bitte, bitte...



Wenn du willst, kannst du folgenden übernehmen:



> From: David Tonah and sister,
> Abidjan- Republic of Cote d' Ivoire,
> West Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

Jungs, jetzt ist aber Schluss hier. Es sind wirklich genug Mugus für alle da.  8)


----------



## virenscanner (6 Juni 2004)

Was denn....
Nur 6 Millionen?
Und sogar nur 12% für mich?
Heul... :bigcry:
Andere bekommen Angebote von 40% von 30 Mio oder mehr...
:bigcry:


----------



## Dino (6 Juni 2004)

Jaaaa, das könnte der richtige für vs sein. Erst mal klein anfangen mit 6.000.000 $. 12% sind dann 720.000 $ für vs. Und wenn vs dieses Baby geschaukelt hat, können wir es mal mit den höheren Weihen versuchen. 8)


----------



## virenscanner (6 Juni 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

> Und wenn vs dieses Baby geschaukelt hat, können wir es mal mit den höheren Weihen versuchen.



Jo, dann kriegt er einen Dänen  :tröst:


----------



## Dino (6 Juni 2004)

Dänische Mugus? Ich denke, Mugus haben immer einen Fisch auf'm Kopp? Ich hab' noch nie einen Dänen mit 'nem Fisch auf'm Kopp gesehen.
Und wie heißt denn Mugu auf dänisch? Møgø?


----------



## virenscanner (6 Juni 2004)

> Und wie heißt denn Mugu auf dänisch? Møgø?


 :rotfl:  :rotfl:
Und wer reinigt nun meinen Teppich?


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

Kennt Du nicht die Møgø Zahlungssysteme? Die rechnen für Fishhead limited ab...


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Juni 2004)




----------



## stieglitz (7 Juni 2004)

Ich krieg auch keine Mugus mehr, bleibt alles im Spamfilter hängen. :bigcry: 

Aber dazu eine ganz neue Meldung bei intern.

"Nigeria will Mails filtern
 07.06.2004 

Nigeria plant neue Maßnahmen gegen Betrüger, die nach dem Muster des "Nigeria-Scam" arbeiten. Zukünftig sollen Mails, die in Nigeria ihren Ursprung nehmen, einen Software-Filter passieren, um nach Hinweisen auf das Betrugsschema zu suchen."

Obs was nützt, das meiste kommt doch eher aus den NL oder Spanien.

http://www.intern.de/news/5691.html


----------



## Eniac (7 Juni 2004)

> [Nigeria will Mails filtern]

> Obs was nützt, 

Ich denke mal, das dürfte nur eine Beruhigungsmitteilung sein. Ich wüsste nicht, wie das technisch überhaupt machbar sein sollte.

> das meiste kommt doch eher aus den NL oder Spanien.

Na ja, das meiste wird immer noch über nigerianische IPs eingeliefert und aus Holland wurden die meisten Mugus nach mehreren Verhaftungswellen vertrieben. In Spanien tummeln sich aber immer noch eine Menge.


@Sascha

> Ich werd Mr. Shithole mal antworten und gucken, was er sagt...

Hast Du ihn wirklich so genannt? :lol: Dieser Name führt aber auch allzu leicht zu Vrewechlsungen...  :lol: 


Eniac


----------



## Dino (7 Juni 2004)

> Dieser Name führt aber auch allzu leicht zu Vrewechlsungen...


Und was wäre dann daran falsch?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Juni 2004)

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen einem Sitzloch und einem Sch...loch nicht?


----------

